# MF 65 tractor in NC $3500



## AtHomeDaughter (Jan 5, 2006)

MF 65 diesel. Power steering, live pto. Good tires. Some recent new parts. Used regularly for hay baling. $3500. Near roxboro and oxford NC 443-206-3275

pic here:

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/3683342298.html


----------

